# Clear Vue Cyclones - CV Max Combo



## Crashmph (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi All,

I have been looking at getting a Clear Vue Cyclone for my new shop.

Specifically this is what I am looking to get.  Anyone have experience with the dust collectors from these folks?  It is a chunk of cash, so I just want to be sure it is worth it.







*CV Max Combo *
We introduced the Max for shops that are running multiple machines on a regular basis. It has an 8" inlet and requires 8" ducting split into two 6" lines to fully utilize it's capacity. Save $435.00 **6 Free Blast Gates with each combo order ** ** 150.00 Value ** Filters Included** Relay Included See Specifications page for more details CV MaxCombo Includes the following:             

Leeson 5HP  Motor.................................... 365.00
16”Blower Housing........................................ 175.00
16”Impeller................................................... 245.00
CV1800 (18 diam.)  Cyclone.......................... 625.00
Transition to  filters.......................................... 65.00
Hanging Plate  & Hardware............................. 75.00
Relay.............................................................. 25.00
6 - Free Blast Gates...(Six inch gates)..................150.00
2 – 9L300BL Wynn  Filters............................. 250.00
Total of items if purchased separately..............1930.00 ​Regular price = 1930.00 + Shipping
*Combo Price = 1495.00 + 145.00 S&H 
**CV Max Combo*
* Comes in LH model only.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 25, 2010)

Have you compared this to Penn State-----I know they sell the heck out of cyclones.
I would guess you are paying for the "Clear"


----------



## lorbay (Jan 25, 2010)

Check this out from Curtis (Mesquiteman) on his clean shop.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=52826

Lin.


----------



## TomW (Jan 25, 2010)

I've seen Curtis' (MesquiteMan) cyclone...it really sux bad...er...good.

Tom


----------



## LEAP (Jan 25, 2010)

When I was still using a shop vac for dust collection I bought the small clear vue cyclone It worked great!


----------



## stolicky (Jan 25, 2010)

I have done a bit of research and I think the Clear Vue's seem to be the best value/performance.  The Oneida's are also good, but I think a bit pricier for similar specs.

I just hope you are using it for a bit more than making pens!!!

....this thing would swallow a mini lathe!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Clear vue makes wonderful products*

IMHO, they make the very best dust collectors in the business. It is a father and son outfit and they go all the way to make their customers very happy. They will even help you with a design if you want to build your own system. I started with a Mini cyclone made for a Rigid shop vac and graduated up. All of their products that I have used have worked VERY well.


----------



## purplehaze (Jan 25, 2010)

*cyclone*

I have had a clearview 1400 for about 6 months, it works great and I am very pleased with it.  A couple of things you may or may not have realized.  
 
Depending on the size of your shop you may be able to get away with ordering the 1400 and save yourself a few bucks.  The Max is so you can run multiple machines at the same time.  
 
The right hand model is a bit more efficient than the left.
 
The additional expenses for any DC don’t stop when the main unit is delivered.  Here are the expenses in the miscellaneous category.
 
Duct work, fittings (Y's and 45's), duct hangers, flex hose, hose connectors, chalking, trashcan and blast gates.
 
You will also need scrap 2x4s, plywood, glue, paint and mounting hardware that will go into building the motor mount, clean out for the filters and dust collection boxes at some tools.
 
To keep the noise level tolerable you will need hearing protection or additional materials to build an enclosure.
 
Add to that if you don’t have 220 volt service, can't follow directions for wiring the motor, relay, and switch.
 
If you have any other questions or need pics of the electrical wiring let me know.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 25, 2010)

If you want to check out what is what and honest CFM google Bill Pentz on dust collection.

Lin.


----------



## Fred (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is the link to Bill Pentz's home page. There are many excellent articles on the subject of dust collection, etc., and the Cyclone systems out there.

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 25, 2010)

I have had my cleavue for 3 or 4 years now and am COMPLETELY satisfied with it.  I looked at all of them and the CV had the best static pressure specs for my specific ducting layout.  When I bought mine, they did not make the Max.  If I had to do over today, I would not buy the Max and would still go with the same one I have now.  8" ducting is going to eat your lunch on cost and unless you have a huge shop and plan to run multiple machines at once, then there is no need.  The only reason I would see needing to run multiple machines is if you have a production shop with employees.  It it is just you, then save the money since you can not run more than one machine at a time anyway!

Once you get it, if you need help putting together a cheap 220v remote control, let me know and I will tell you how I did mine.

If you have the room, plan to raise up the CV so you can use a 55 gallon drum for your chip collection.  That thing will fill up the collector quick if you are planing a lot of lumber.  The bigger capacity of the 55 gallon drum will make life easier.  Also, be sure to cut a site glass in your drum so you can monitor how full it is.  I just cut a couple of "windows" in the metal and then riveted some Plexiglas in with sealant and that worked very well.  You DO NOT WANT TO OVERFILL YOUR COLLECTOR!!  DAMHIKT!

Also, make it easy to remove the filters so you can clean them periodically.  I clean mine once a year or so.  The cyclone is so efficient, that only the super super fine stuff gets past it and it takes a long time for the filters to need attention.

I use my CV in my 25 x 40 shop and have it ducted to ALL of my machines including:

Delta Unisaw with over arm collection as well as cabinet collection at the same time
Performax 22-44 pro drum sander
8" Grizzly Jointer
18" Woodmaster Planer/Moulder
12" Dewalt planer
Makita sliding miter saw
Router table
Drill Press
18" Rikon Bandsaw
Nova DVR Lathe
Floor sweep
Downdraft table


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 26, 2010)

Curtis,

I have a 220V DC and the remote was out of stock. If it is easy to make, can you post how you did it so I can make one?

I will also send you a PM.

Thanks!!


----------

